# No DS Lites, anywhere!



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 27, 2007)

Went trouping around the West End yesterday in search of a DS Lite and the fucking thing is sold out big time everywhere (except for CEX who wanted £145 for a second hand one the fuckers). 

The only info I could get from the dozy cunt at Virgin/Zavvi was "Nah mate, we'll ave sum in stock next month, ya get me"...

Anyone else managed to get their mits on one this Xmas?


----------



## cybershot (Dec 27, 2007)

Ditto,

Same problem, decided I want one, can't get one.

Slightly annoyed but not going to get fleeced, or buy a crap bundle.

Will just wait for GAME online to get them back in stock on their own.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 27, 2007)

My cousin bought his girlfriend one for xmas - said he got the last one in the East midlands  and i can well believe it.

I decided I wanted one with a week to go before xmas. I'm buying it myself, so I've been happy to wait for after xmas to avoid price hikes in the run up.

Saying that, it looks like they might be a while before they are restocked.

Dabs is saying at least 4 weeks iirc, as is somewhere else.

I've just purchased an R4 - looks like it'll be sitting on my desk staring at me mockingly while I try to hunt one down.

If I was prepared to have a fucking pink one all would be alright, but I want a black one goddammit. Just because I'm 'a girl' doesn't mean I can only handle 'boys toys' in pink  

And don't get me started on that fucking babysitting game


----------



## Addy (Dec 27, 2007)

There was DS lites a plenty, all colours, last sunday at the local pc fair (Wolverhampton)
Not sure of the prices though.


----------



## Addy (Dec 27, 2007)

Vintage Paw, see if you can make it to Northwood Stadium in S on T on 6th Jan, theres a pc fair there and they guy who chips the Wii's should have DS's in stock. (he is a little pricey though)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 27, 2007)

Addy said:
			
		

> There was DS lites a plenty, all colours, last sunday at the local pc fair (Wolverhampton)
> Not sure of the prices though.



Ah...forgot about the PC fairs, might go up the West End this Saturday to check it out.


----------



## geminisnake (Dec 27, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Anyone else managed to get their mits on one this Xmas?




I tried to buy one in November and it was no chance then   I think some shops got them in but they were always gone before I got there(cept a pink one and I didn't want a pink one, + the bundle was shite)


----------



## chintz (Dec 28, 2007)

This site may help

http://www.wii-consoles.co.uk/nintendo-ds-in-stock.asp

the Wii version helped me get one before xmas

hth


----------



## cybershot (Dec 28, 2007)

Woohoo, just managed to reserve one @ Argos, but now have to trek it all the way into town.

Might be worth checking the argos site as some may have had a stock deliverly.

What's the betting when I get down the fuckers will have sold it to someone else.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 28, 2007)

Addy said:
			
		

> Vintage Paw, see if you can make it to Northwood Stadium in S on T on 6th Jan, theres a pc fair there and they guy who chips the Wii's should have DS's in stock. (he is a little pricey though)



Ah, didn't even think about the fairs - thank you  I'm still trawling around the net on the offchance somewhere might have a delivery.

I did the Argos thing, and one day there was one in Stafford, the next day it had gone. I wasn't quick enough.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 28, 2007)

They've got them in black in Market Drayton Argos - if anyone is near there 

Still nothing anywhere I can get to easily


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 28, 2007)

chintz said:
			
		

> This site may help
> 
> http://www.wii-consoles.co.uk/nintendo-ds-in-stock.asp
> 
> ...



Cheers!


----------



## cybershot (Dec 28, 2007)

Not long got back and had a quick mess around on brain training to keep me occupied whist i wait for an r4.

looking good.

on a side note those quick pay booths in argos are a god send whilst all the other morans stood in a massive queue.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 29, 2007)

I've got one reserved at Argos just a short bus ride away 

In black  

Can't go today because I'm at work. Am working on the blerk to go for me, but it might be Monday before I get it. Still, sooner than I expected this close after Xmas.

Keep your eyes on your local Argos stores. It would seem like they have a certain amount of stock and are slowly releasing it to various stores as and when they feel like it. It hasn't been available for delivery from Argos for a while now.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 29, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Can't go today because I'm at work. Am working on the blerk to go for me, but it might be Monday before I get it. Still, sooner than I expected this close after Xmas.



Check your email as I think they only reserve them for 2 days. if the store you've reserved it from is open on Sunday it will probably have gone back into stock allocation by close of business on Sunday.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 29, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> I've got one reserved at Argos just a short bus ride away
> 
> In black
> 
> ...



Where about are you? None of the Argos' in North London have had them despite my erm constant monitoring...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 29, 2007)

cybershot - it said it would reserve it til end of shop monday ...


... but is of no matter coz mah blerk went and got it me  

Very pleased.

Kid - Stoke-on-Trent. I've been monitoring my local 8 stores for the few days, and they come in then go out in a matter of hours. This time the second I saw it I reserved it. Thank goodness I did. 

Off to load up more games  

Hope you all get yours soon


----------



## Addy (Dec 29, 2007)

Put down the DS and return to your studies...
Your future depends on it....
 

Have fun VP


----------



## wishface (Dec 29, 2007)

quite honestly i wouldn't buy hardware from CEX at all. The one in Bristol is a dodgy looking stinkhole and their website is wrong about everything they stock (plus the place is staffed by witless mutants).

THe only thing i ever saw anyone buy this christmas in anywhere that sold them was the DS. Nintendo seems to have grossly underestimated demand for their products on a criminal scale!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 30, 2007)

RO managed to reserve one in an undisclosed location, going to trek down there tomorrow...


----------



## alfajobrob (Dec 30, 2007)

I bought one for my mum just before xmas from amazon france....worked out at £105 inc. wrapping  

I also got the 2gb R4 from console source.com think that worked out at £45.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 30, 2007)

Addy said:
			
		

> Put down the DS and return to your studies...
> Your future depends on it....
> 
> 
> Have fun VP



But, but, but ....   

It is rather addictive  

One thing I've noticed, a couple of the games don't like me to go into options, I get a blank screen, and only on a couple of the options listed. Can't go into options while playing a game on Sims 2 (or was it Sims Castaway?), and Urbz Sims in the City does a similar thing too. I have to switch it off and start again. Likely to be an R4 thing? Or a poorly DS this early on? 

Either way, it's not a major issue - a minor niggle.


----------



## Addy (Dec 30, 2007)

could potentialy be an R4 thing, there are some issues with some games that will get sorted with new releases of R4 system files... keep an eye on the R4 website for fixes.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 31, 2007)

Maybe the DS is just ashamed of you for playing sims games?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks Addy 

  Chris.


----------



## geminisnake (Dec 31, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Maybe the DS is just ashamed of you for playing sims games?




Sounds reasonable to me   Goes off to look at argos<spits> site.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 31, 2007)

We bagged one for the kids criggy back in Sept. Since christmas day there's been murder over who is playing it next me, her or her mother. 
To help alleviate the family stress I've just ordered one in metallic rose  from gadget asia. Ordered last night and has already been picked up by fed ex  £99


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 31, 2007)

Woohoo! Got one! Just picked it up from Lewisham Argos.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 31, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Woohoo! Got one! Just picked it up from Lewisham Argos.


Give us a whistle if you want some games burning


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 1, 2008)

Ah, I love that this has become the 'help everyone buy a DS' thread  So many happy stories as everyone finds one lol

I've already got RSI from mine  Playing Urbz (natch) having to use the + pad all the time has strained my delicate left arm. It hurts monumentally when I straighten it out now.

Srsly - I'm made of fail


----------



## geminisnake (Jan 1, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> I've already got RSI from mine



Your body will get used to it. I sometimes get pain if I don't game for too long   Keeping your fingers flexible innit??


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 1, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Ah, I love that this has become the 'help everyone buy a DS' thread



Heh.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 1, 2008)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> Give us a whistle if you want some games burning



Oooh thanks although got 4 dvds of roms to sift through from the Urban R4 dealer.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a DS as a late xmas present, la la la, happy happy joy joy.

It's a cool red one too


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 2, 2008)

hiccup said:
			
		

> I got a DS as a late xmas present, la la la, happy happy joy joy.
> 
> It's a cool red one too



Ooh, they look rather snazzy - congrats to you 

geminisnake - you're quite right. I need to actually game _more_ - it's the only way I'll break through the pain barrier


----------

